# Spring Cleaning and Home Decor Updates



## FaeryBee

*I've been busy with a couple of household projects the last few days.

I first decided to redo my powder room. 
The walls were a very deep cranberry red (Fire element). 
I had a "Safari" theme going in the room. 
A picture of Zebras, A picture of Giraffes (with lots of gold tones in the pictures for contrast with the red), a statue of a giraffe, a small red and gold rug, etc.

After several years of that theme, I decided I needed a bit of a change

The majority of my house is done in Earth tones - greens, browns and beiges.

(The exception is Ted's bedroom which is blue (Water element) and his bathroom which is yellow (Sun element).

Now my powder room has now been converted to Earth Tones with a woodland theme.







​
My second project was my bedroom closet. 
A couple of months ago, I had asked Ted to remove the double bi-fold doors for me as they simply took up too much space. 
I have three F040 flight cages in the bedroom that all get moved from place to place in the room multiple times throughout the day.

The problem was that the interior of the closet had never been painted when my bedroom was painted a couple of years ago. 
So&#8230; having the closet doors removed subjected me to seeing ugly interior closet walls and ceiling. (Ugh!) 
Even though not wall space actually shows due to everything I have to store in the closet, when I was working out on my exercise bike or even lying in bed watching TV, the distraction of the clash really bothered me. 
I finally decided to take things in hand and do something about it!

I won't even tell you how long it took for me to empty every single thing out of the closet (and out of my room) so that I could actually prep and paint.

But, a couple of days later, everything has been painted and the closet reassembled.

Here is what my bedroom looks like now:









​
And, if you've made it this far through the post and pictures, here are a couple of bonus pictures of Pedro and Poppy's cage and Peachy's cage. &#128521;





I've finished with ALL my planned Spring Cleaning now
Hooray!!
:jumping:
​*


----------



## StarlingWings

Deborah, the finished product looks great!  I'm so glad that it's finally done, and it looks amazing  

The woodland theme in the bathroom is great, and your room looks lovely. I especially like the framed bird photos on the walls 

Wonderful job!


----------



## JRS

Lovely gentle colour schemes, very calming.
I find redecorating is very cathartic and all the prep work is a good opportunity to declutter.
Enjoy the fruits of your labour and relax in your tranquil setting, you deserve it.

Btw, the birds look like they've not been left out of the spring clean either - hope they try to keep it tidy 

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Cody

Looks great, but I don't think you actually have any birds, (lol), I don't see even one seed or feather on the floor! :bowrofl: Even after I vacuum I always find a few more.


----------



## VampiricConure

Love the look of the bathroom and bedroom  Looks so neat and tidy!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks everyone!

Cody,
There are definitely feathers, I find them everywhere. :laughing:
I went to the store the other day, reached into my jacket pocket and even found a feather there! *


----------



## Cody

FaeryBee said:


> *Thanks everyone!
> 
> Cody,
> There are definitely feathers, I find them everywhere. :laughing:
> I went to the store the other day, reached into my jacket pocket and even found a feather there! *


I know how that is, I find them in the most unexpected places.:lol:


----------



## RavensGryf

Wow Deborah, it really looks great :2thumbs:. It's so professional looking, and I love the colors. The woodland theme is cute, and I love the fox statue . The shelf above the lovies' cages is a great idea. 

Now I see what you mean about the closet doors off. Good idea there too, I like that. I have those double bi-fold closet doors too, but I can't take them off because it's my clothes closet and I have a bunch of stuff crammed in there .


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks so much. 
I love my little fox statue and it was nice to give him a new home. :blush:*


----------



## Therm

Deb, I love the changes you've made to the powder room. 
The colours and the woodland theme is beautiful. It looks like a quaint little bathroom at a adorable cottage somewhere.  
I also love the immaculate room your birds get to share with you.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you, Emma!

I do think it is more a matter of me getting to share the room with the birds though as they seem to be the primary focus for the room.  
However, it is a bit less crowded now that I only have three flight cages in that room instead of four! 
And, having the closet doors removed definitely has helped a lot as well.*


----------



## HappiBudgie

Wow that must have taken a *lot* of energy! I honestly wouldn't have the endurance to go through that! It looks amazing, well done:thumbup:


----------



## ReneBC

It all looks fantastic! 
I wish I had a house, I would have more budgies for sure.


----------



## jrook

Wowza! You have so much energy and great organization skills... I love the color palette.. I have a similar green in the master bath... now, for doing the bedroom. Unlike you, I think about that project frequently.. just haven't done it.
Re: Organization skills... to have that much birdie stuff in your room so understated... again... wow. I have a bedroom full of bird stuff... 2 cages and 3 birds and you'd think I had a flock of 30! LOL... stuff (and feathers) everywhere... oh, and some poop on the walls here and there... I do clean it, but there's always a little to remind me 
Anyway, congrats on the lovely rooms.... the colors are gorgeous.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks to you all, I really do appreciate your kind comments.

As silly as it sounds, it was really a challenge for me to push myself to try to attempt painting a room completely all on my own.

I'm pleased with the result considering it was my very first time painting.*


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, for being your first time painting, it looks great!  Excellent job! :2thumbs:


----------

